# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  herpers movie what did you think

## ARpythons

for those of you who bought the movie, what did you think about it.  
  personally i thought it was great.  really inspiring in a way.

----------


## Buttons

I haven't received mine yet.  :Sad:

----------


## JasonG

i wish they had automatic download.....   :Sad:

----------


## Jason Bowden

How do I get one?

----------


## MarkS

WOW!!!!!  I just got my copy today and I am SO impressed by it.  I've purchased a number of snake/reptile videos, breeding videos and care videos etc... But this is by far and away the most professionally done and entertaining video I've ever seen on the subject of herping.  If you don't buy a copy of this movie, you're really missing out.  

I loved every minute of it and will probably watch it dozens of more times. 


 :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana: 

Buy yours here ----->   http://www.herpersmovie.com/

----------


## _Venom_

OMG!!!
I think I'm in the movie
Cus' some people where filming at the NaRBC show here in Chicago and they asked me to look up at the chameleons.
Yesssss

----------


## _Venom_

PS I just bought it.

----------


## _Venom_

> I haven't received mine yet.


Did you get yours yet?
How long did it take?

----------


## Buttons

> Did you get yours yet?
> How long did it take?


Not yet. I ordered mine back in April so I'm hoping I receive it next week sometime.

----------


## JohnMcD

Just ordered!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot: 

Im excited!!

But now I have to wait to get it  :Sad:

----------


## _Venom_

> Just ordered! 
> 
> Im excited!!
> 
> But now I have to wait to get it


The site says 2-3 weeks.

 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## waltah!

Yeah, I need to order a copy of it. Looks really cool.

----------


## Jason Bowden

Just ordered it!

----------


## Chris Behof

2-3 weeks!?  dang, thats a while.....just ordered mine last week, can't wait!

----------


## N4S

just downloaded it.

----------


## _Venom_

> just downloaded it.


 :Confused:  :Mad:

----------


## dr del

Hello,




> just downloaded it.


Do you mean it is legally downloadable from their site or something else?


dr del

----------


## DragonBalls

Could someone post a link or is this an inside joke??? :Rolleyes2:

----------


## piper

I think this is it: http://www.herpersmovie.com

----------


## DragonBalls

Thanks!

----------


## dsirkle

I just ordered a copy.

----------


## N4S

Great movie. Just got done watching it.

----------


## redpython

can it be purchased for download?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

No there are no legal ways in which it can be downloaded at this time.


dr del

----------


## sandboaken

.............got my copy last week. Some parts seemed terribly slow but the breeder sit downs made it worthwhile. Our hobby needs more of these types of movies/documentaries. Well worth the money, if ya dont own it yet get on the site and order it!!!! K

----------


## N4S

Hey guys, for those who thought I downloaded the movie I didn't. 

Sergeant Del sent me an infraction for 'Illegal Activity' when in reality he cannot prove that I did anything. 

I was wondering if you guy would believe me if I said I posted this message from outer space. 

Do you?

----------


## Freakie_frog

> just downloaded it.


Like this the producers said that there is no legal way to download the movie..

So unless you were not telling the truth and didn't download it or your not telling the truth and did..

Which is it??

Whether or not you were telling the truth downloading the movie is illegal and saying you did so is an impracticable offense (condoning or promoting illegal activity)..Since the staff can't prove you didn't any more than we can prove you did we must act by your own admission.

----------


## N4S

Guess what? 

I have 2 heads.

----------


## N4S

Also, if someone purchased the movie and uploaded a Torrent it's available for download. 

Simple as that. 

I do not dl movies on the net legally or illegally. I do dl music from time to time, I'm not going to lie about that.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

And the person who uploaded the file and everyone who downloaded it would *still* be breaking the law.


dr del

----------


## N4S

I agree. But still that's todays society and the way things work on the net. 

Companies that file copyright notifications through the DMCA usually just process warning notifications asking for the person to remove the file and cease and desist from future actions as these. They usually don't go through the full court proceedings.

----------


## dsirkle

Various laws are broken everyday by people. But on this site there is a rule that endorsing or discussing participation of law breaking will get you some points. It's just as simple as that. Think before you post.

----------


## xdeus

> Hey guys, for those who thought I downloaded the movie I didn't. 
> 
> Sergeant Del sent me an infraction for 'Illegal Activity' when in reality he cannot prove that I did anything.


He doesn't have to prove anything.  It's a clear violation of the TOS to even imply illegal activities.




> 8. No posts may be made that encourage or endorse criminal activity, either explicit or implied.

----------


## N4S

I ___________ in public. 

Is this against ToS?

----------


## PythonWallace

> I __________ in public. 
> 
> Is this against ToS?


 :sploosh: 

 :Good Job:

----------

_N4S_ (05-27-2009)

----------


## _Venom_

> I ________ in public. 
> 
> Is this against ToS?


You lost. Stop trying to go out being funny.

----------

_N4S_ (05-27-2009)

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I _________ in public. 
> 
> Is this against ToS?


I think if you have questions regarding the TOS you look back over them first here http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/a...t.php?f=89&a=9

Any further questions you have please submit in PM form to any of the staff members (names in red or green). 

and Yes your statement above is against the TOS as it is not "Family friendly"

----------

_N4S_ (05-27-2009)

----------


## Sanova

...did anyone here make the movie?

When something is put out on the internet, it is going to be downloaded. Fact.

*revives thread with positive energy*

----------


## icygirl

> ...did anyone here make the movie?
> 
> When something is put out on the internet, it is going to be downloaded. Fact.
> 
> *revives thread with positive energy*


That isn't positive energy. That is reviving a circular argument which goes nowhere, and which is against TOS...

Anyways... I feel like this movie is just going to circulate among herpers - I wish it could reach a wider audience to show people the "culture of herping". Cool idea though. I might order one.

----------


## Buttons

> *...did anyone here make the movie?*
> When something is put out on the internet, it is going to be downloaded. Fact.
> 
> *revives thread with positive energy*


That doesn't really matter. Buying this movie supports the hobby we all love.


I received mine today and watched it. I thought it was great.  :Bowdown:  I will be sharing this with some friends that don't really "understand" reptiles.

----------


## N4S

For the record. I didn't download the movie. It was a stupid joke. Sorry to the ones I offended. Let's move on.

----------


## Sanova

> That doesn't really matter. Buying this movie supports the hobby we all love.


I agree with you. 

I don't agree with IcyGirl. I'm just trying to be friendly (positive energy, get it?), whilst waiting on my copy to arrive. Cant wait to watch!  :Very Happy:

----------


## _Venom_

Wow!
It already arrived!
Just went to get it from the mail.

----------


## SoCaliSon

I haven't ordered it yet... but I just watched the trailer and one thing cracked me up... 
_"It's a fantastic way to meet girls... Which is very effective, and important."_ LOL... Maybe I should give that a shot.  lol

----------


## MarkS

> I haven't ordered it yet... but I just watched the trailer and one thing cracked me up... 
> _"It's a fantastic way to meet girls... Which is very effective, and important."_ LOL... Maybe I should give that a shot.  lol


LOL, yeah Henry Lizardlover is kind of _different_ If there has ever been anyone else who has taken more of a beating from *Serious herpers...* (whatever those are)  I don't know who it would be.  It was an interesting segment.

----------


## Repsrul

I just ordered mine and will be telling others.

----------


## _Venom_

I give it a 8/10
-1 because they filmed me at the NARBC but didn't put me in.

If you don't care about me though, I say 9/10

The lizard dude was pretty weird in terms of ummm regular people.
Reminds me of cat ladys, but with a lizard dude. No offense... he's doing great the way he is.

I liked all the interviews and how they show Chicago.

Lot's of morphs from a wide variety of reptiles featured.

Nothign negative shown which is creepy since most mainstream reptile vids are.  :Very Happy:

----------


## dsirkle

> I just ordered a copy.


Ordered on 05/26/09 and received on 05/29/09. I'm watching it now. Hours later- Well it was really quite good. I'm glad that it was made.

----------


## JohnMcD

> Just ordered! 
> 
> Im excited!!
> 
> But now I have to wait to get it


Just got it (6 days later) it was shipped 3 days ago on the 27th.

Ill be watching it tonight.

----------


## hud556

thanks!

----------


## JohnMcD

WOW  :Surprised: 

I thought it was fanstastic. Well, really only the breeder part, but it was all good.
9/10

----------


## _Venom_

I liked that song they had...

----------


## Buttons

> I liked that song they had...


"im a herper! herper!" :Dancin' Banana:

----------

__Venom__ (05-31-2009)

----------


## JohnMcD

Did anybody else find Henry Lizardlover a bit.. strange? lol

"lizards have helped me meet many girls of _allll_ ages."

 :Weirdface:

----------


## _Venom_

> Did anybody else find Henry Lizardlover a bit.. strange? lol
> 
> "lizards have helped me meet many girls of _allll_ ages."


Yes.
Like I said in my mini review.
He's a creepy.
Should of put me in instead of him.

----------


## MAballs

is Ralph Davis in the vid? just ordered it today

----------


## Repsrul

Mine came in yesterday. It only took 4 days including the weekend.

----------


## Buttons

> is Ralph Davis in the vid? just ordered it today


I don't think he is.

----------


## dmaricle

i cant wait to order mine soon.

----------


## Jason Bowden

No Ralphie in this movie.  I've watched it several times.  I hope they continue to make more videos!
I thought keeping herps would scare the girls away, but I've met many girls of all ages now that I have a few lizards.  LOL Just joking!  I'm sure Mr. Lizardlover is a chick magnet!
Several big breeders are in the movie:  Brian Sharp, BHB, etc.

----------


## mirau9

Hi,  Just want to know if I can ask you a question about a baby ball python?

Thanks,

Mi

----------


## mirau9

:Devilish:

----------


## Oroborous

Mine came in the mail a couple days ago. It was okay, but I wasn't overly impressed. I wanted it to be longer...and to have more about the different people who keep reptiles, not just the big breeders and crazy lizard lovers. lol, there were some real characters in that film. :Razz:

----------


## rabernet

> Hi,  Just want to know if I can ask you a question about a baby ball python?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mi


You may start a thread in the Ball python forums to ask your question!

----------


## Chris Behof

i felt it was worth every penny!


fwiw, they did seem to talk a lot about  $$ though, for better or worse

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

arrived in 5 days, gave it to my dad as a early fathers day gift.
we will watch it tomorrow.

i love my  herp family. lol

----------


## camb

> arrived in 5 days, gave it to my dad as a early fathers day gift.
> we will watch it tomorrow.
> 
> i love my  herp family. lol


So jealous, Im the only herper in my family.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> So jealous, Im the only herper in my family.


my mom and dad love it. there collection is huge.
we even got my grandma into herps, now shes got a pair of leopard geckos lol
my cousin got a hognose...

its started with us, but now its spreading lol

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

JUST WATCHED IT!

9/10!

GREAT MOVIE.
some parts kind of dragged on, but it was a good movie.
i agree lizardlover dude... kinda wierd...
but whatever lol


its a must have movie in any herpers collection.
got it for my dad,
but my whole family loved it.

if you dont have it...
GO GET IT.

----------


## dc4teg

no offense but i dont like how they were talking about the money :sad: like no offense but brian at bhb was talking about "well into the seven digits" i dont rly want to know about the financial part of breeding 

just my $0.02

----------


## dmaricle

just ordered mine i will post again after i get it. hopefully it dont take to long.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I don't get the comment on not liking the financial references--what's wrong with money, exactly?  Big breeders aren't doing all of this JUST for the love of the animals, they're making a living.  And that's actually ok!

I'm gonna start a bit of a rant on this elsewhere, as I think it needs more discussion, lol.

----------


## rabernet

> I don't get the comment on not liking the financial references--what's wrong with money, exactly?  Big breeders aren't doing all of this JUST for the love of the animals, they're making a living.  And that's actually ok!
> 
> I'm gonna start a bit of a rant on this elsewhere, as I think it needs more discussion, lol.


Look forward to it! I also agree - people always say - do what you love for a living and you'll never work a day in your life. Being able to make a living is part of that! 

Note to self - order this movie on next pay day!

----------


## ARpythons

my opinion on the money thing.  Its a good thing.  while my wife has always been supportive of the snakes, I think that she always kinda thought it was just a money pit.  I think that them talking about the money really showed her that people can make a living off of breeding reptiles and that people make a pretty good living off of it. 
   I think that people do get into the business for the wrong reasons sometimes, but everyone of us would at least like to make a profit in the end.  at least I know I hope to.  if I don't then thats fine too. I just don't want to lose too much money. 
but anyway I think that the money parts of the movie were good if for nothing else than to show people that think were crazy, that we could potentially make some money off of breeding reptiles.

----------


## nixer

i got filmed at tinley also i havent seen it does anyone know if john piros booth was in it

----------

